# Any disabled mums out there?



## susanneb1984

I have 2 DD's, age 10 and 7 and I had a stroke in November 2011. It has left me with memory loss, and concentration issues. I also have OCD, bipolar, hypermobility, fibromyalgia and ME.

I am attempting to study a degree at university but would love to have other mums to talk too.

Thanks :)


----------



## maybebby

Hi :) I have nothing compared to u but I was born with club foot an have had several surgeries to correct it. This in turn has caused other problems tht cause sum downers.


----------



## April76

Hi there, i also have nothing compared to you but one of my legs is shorter than the other. My right leg is shorter, its causes my pelvis to tilt and can cause me back, shoulder and neck pain. 

Pregnancy was very painful in the 3rd trimester and had immensely sore pelvic pain and ended up with spd too.


----------



## susanneb1984

Hi Ladies,

Sorry, I forgot that I'd posted! Drives me crackers :(

Hope your both having a good day
xxx


----------



## hellohefalump

Does mentally disabled count? I have schizoaffective disorder which means I'm very up and down with depression and I have psychotic episodes like a schizophrenic... My partner has had to leave his job to help me with the kids as I can't manage on my own...


----------



## susanneb1984

Hi hefalump,

Welcome to the thread! I must try to remember I've started these things....

How you doing?
xxx


----------



## Kittycat155

On top of every page there is a few options. User CP is the first(then there is forum jump, calender, search, quick links and log out. If you click User CP it takes you to your posts:)


----------



## susanneb1984

Kittycat155 said:


> On top of every page there is a few options. User CP is the first(then there is forum jump, calender, search, quick links and log out. If you click User CP it takes you to your posts:)

Thank you :) :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

Hey!
My name is Abbey
I am a 22 year old disabled mummy to a 4 yearold able bodied boy
I have Athrogryposis, a muscular deformity affecting all four of my 
limbs; this entails..
# perminatly dislocated shoulders (sloped to look at)
# a curved spine 
# flexed and dislocated hips
# buckled knee caps with fixed joints at an acutical angle
# and my feet are fixed and i guess you could describe as clubbed

I had several operations when i was a child up until i was seven years
old, i decidedi wasnt going to continue with the operations and am now
perminatly wheelchair bound apart from when i disobediently walk on 
my knees but hey! girls gotta live 

Happy to meet you all
:yipee:​


----------



## Gemie

Hi there I'm a disabled mummy I have multiple sclerosis. X


----------



## Abblebubba

Hey! 
How are we all this new year? Xx


----------



## maybebby

Hi ladies :) forgot about this thread! Gahh. Pretty decent new yr thus far! How about u? 

PS.there was someone who posted w fibromyalgia? Just wanted to know how its affected u?


----------



## 4 boys

Hi all :flower:

I'm not registered disabled but I suffer from chronic back pain and chronic pelvis congestion :growlmad:

I also get numbness and my legs give way so end up on the floor :shrug:
I drop things my hands and arms are weak but doctor says it's all related to back pain ?? :shrug:

I'm in pain all day everyday and I'm very fed up it gets me down so much. I hate complaining as there's always someone worse than me but it's torture.

:hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

My OH is really getting me down :(


----------



## maybebby

Hi 4boys :) I been experiencing sever bck pain an they said it was fibromyalgia. I kinda feel like its just a quick answer to satisfy me tho so I'm kinda unhappy about it. But like u I don't like to complain either .....

Y so abbleabubba?


----------



## Abblebubba

Over the Christmas period my OH got pneumonia and was taken to hospital he was discharged from the hospital and his mum took him back to hers where he's currently spending half a week and half a week with me as his family rely greatly on him as they are elderly I have been very patient with this and seeings as we are meant to be getting married in less than 6 months I assumed one day soon he would stop letting them run his life and step up so we can start our life together. 
When asked on Christmas eve (over 5 days post hospital stay) to come over to my house and be with us at christmas I was bombarded with messages from his mum and family demanding he wasnt to be coming anywhere near my house as he was far too I'll to which I messaged my OH and said where ever he was he was going to be unwell so why would he not prefer to be over with us and my son enjoying the festive period as best he could. 
Eventually he went against his families wishes and came to us Christmas eve his family were apaulled he'd come anyway and boxed up all our gifts in anger and told him to just take them.

Now since then I saw him new years eve and he was better we celebrated new years and then he left 2nd of January and I haven't seen him since! 
He has become I'll again and had a relapse and is back on anti biotics and I'm being blamed! Apparently its my cold, damp house that caused him to become unwell again and were back to the lock down and him not being allowed out to see me!

As a foot note during the period between Christmas and new years his soo loving and doting mother made him walk the dog for two hours down the seafront in the gailforce winds and got soaked through to the skin!!! But of course this had nothing to do with his relapse!!!!

I'm just so angry of course I don't wish him unwell but I do wish he'd step up and start acting like my H2B 

XX


----------



## AlyssaAngel

I have chronic pain and a mental illness, which includes depression. My sons only 4 months, but I was hoping I could join you here for support :flower: if that's okay

Abblebubba that's awful! Why would your husband not want to be with his family? I'd be very upset and I don't think I'd be able to handle that at all. What with all of the problems that come with being disabled having a partner, or someone, there for us can make all the difference. Maybe you could have a sit down with him and explain that you need him and that being a family comes with being with a family. I hope your able to convince him because that is really unfair to you, having to deal with that drama. And he is a grown adult, he knows what is making him sick and what isn't, and that is not your responsibility so don't feel bad. All you can do is be loving and helpful to him, and he to you in return.


----------



## maybebby

Hi alyssangle :) and welcome!


Abblebubba : tht wld make me insane! I'm sorry to hear such a stressful situation. Have y'all tlked about him " Manning" up? Yes his family is very important but he also shouldnt make commitments to u if he can't be there for u! Just my thoughts. I guess I'm lucky tht my so isn't really close to his mom (thank God bc she's half crazy! And Im not stretching tht accusation! Lol) obviously he's a good man to stick around to take care of mom an dad but he needs to find a balance between you both....


----------



## Abblebubba

Thanks for your kind words, I'm just exhausted with it all :( 
Welcome new members :)


----------



## 4 boys

Maybebby-- what are your symptoms for fibromyalgia ??
How do you cope with back pain?


----------

